

After the Sidekick fiasco, should we be afraid to store data in the cloud? - monitron
http://socialfact.com/reader/monitron-after-the-sidekick-fiasco,-should-we-be-afraid-to-store-1

======
seven
I do not do it.

I am not so much afraid about data loss, but about the privacy of my data. It
does not matter how nice or unevil a company is. There are several cases of
companies being forced to spy on their users. I try to minimise the exposure
of data, that I consider to be sensitive, to outside sources as much as
possible.

Looking at successful online mail or calendar applications, I have to admit
that I never ever thought that so many people will hand their information
over.

I still do hope that we will get a bigger awareness about privacy by the
general population. Like environmental activists and parties changed the mind
of the general population during the last...hmm..lets say 30 years. Somehow
those parties had a big effect. No party could talk nowadays about industry
projects without talking about dangers to the environment. (At least they
pretend to talk about those issues..) I would like to see privacy concerns on
topic more often. Once data is 'free'... there is no way back. (umm.. yes, I
do know that the Sidekick fiasco was not about privacy.. :)

------
vyrotek
No

